# More problems and questions



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys
me again! As for My GA15DET it's mot that bad. I still have a little bit of problems to fix. Anyway, I got another turbo now. I upraded to a GT28RS from the T25. Now my main concern is the water coolent lines to the turbo. Do I Have to do them? I read from somewhere if I am not mistaking that if I have a turbo timer, I dont need water lines. True? If I do need them, What exactly do I have to do to install this? I've searched and haven't found a straight forward answer. Where can I buy the lines?? 

As for another problem, I have asked this before so please don't flame me :
I am still concerned about my air flow meter in the GA15 engine. It's in the fricken throttle body!!! I have an RB20 MAF sitting in my car intake but I think I have to take it out because once I tried to make everything work but the car won't start up. Anybony who maybe turboed their GA15 enlight me on this?? Or am I the only guy that has a GA15 that is turboed in here?? 

Thanks Guys

Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Hi Guys
> me again! As for My GA15DET it's mot that bad. I still have a little bit of problems to fix. Anyway, I got another turbo now. I upraded to a GT28RS from the T25. Now my main concern is the water coolent lines to the turbo. Do I Have to do them? I read from somewhere if I am not mistaking that if I have a turbo timer, I dont need water lines. True? If I do need them, What exactly do I have to do to install this? I've searched and haven't found a straight forward answer. Where can I buy the lines??
> 
> As for another problem, I have asked this before so please don't flame me :
> ...


You MUST run the water lines turbo timer or not. On a ball bearing turbo the center section needs to be water cooled or you will ruin your $1000 turbo. The wter lines are not pre-made, you will have to buy the right fittings and line, they need to supply and return from the cooling system. 

You WILL max out the stock MAF and as a result detonate the shit out of your car. If the RB20MAF is sitting in the turbo inlet but it is not hooked up, what good is it doing? You need to use some type of engine management that can account for a different MAF like an SAFC. Your car will not run right off the RB20MAF because the computer needs to know which MAF your using, or more importantly the values it uses for airflow. 

What I don't understand is that why you spent that much ona turbo but are still running the stock MAF??? Spend your money where it counts, a nice turbo like that can only make more power if the rest of the components can handle it, and right now your MAF ain't even close.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> You WILL max out the stock MAF and as a result detonate the shit out of your car. If the RB20MAF is sitting in the turbo inlet but it is not hooked up, what good is it doing? You need to use some type of engine management that can account for a different MAF like an SAFC. Your car will not run right off the RB20MAF because the computer needs to know which MAF your using, or more importantly the values it uses for airflow.
> 
> What I don't understand is that why you spent that much ona turbo but are still running the stock MAF??? Spend your money where it counts, a nice turbo like that can only make more power if the rest of the components can handle it, and right now your MAF ain't even close.


I once installed the MAF. I disconnected the GA15 one which is in the throttle body and hooked up thr RB20 one. Readjusting the Greddy e-manage, the car wouldent start. This goes the same for the 370cc injectors that are still in the box. With the e-manage I configured everything out exepct the injectoes and the MAF. If sombody changed thier MAF in their GA15 engine please inform me!!!

Also remember that what is going into the throttle body is boost, not airflow. And the RB20 MAF is on the turbo intake right now. It's just there until i try to solve this problem (I hope so). Now I limited my boost to 5psi on the boost controller to be safe. The car is fast but, enough is never enough! 

As for the turbo coolant lines, I really need to know from where exactly do I need to take them from?? I was going to take them and install 'T' piece onto the radiator hoses? Any input here? I don't care because my car is sitting in the garage and I can't drive it. All I need is some help so it can be reliable and to get parts right if I'm helped!

Thanks

Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> I once installed the MAF. I disconnected the GA15 one which is in the throttle body and hooked up thr RB20 one. Readjusting the Greddy e-manage, the car wouldent start. This goes the same for the 370cc injectors that are still in the box. With the e-manage I configured everything out exepct the injectoes and the MAF. If sombody changed thier MAF in their GA15 engine please inform me!!!
> 
> Also remember that what is going into the throttle body is boost, not airflow. And the RB20 MAF is on the turbo intake right now. It's just there until i try to solve this problem (I hope so). Now I limited my boost to 5psi on the boost controller to be safe. The car is fast but, enough is never enough!
> 
> ...


Doesn't the e-manage have to support the specific MAF that you install? A close firend uses the e-manage and it did not support the Ford Cobra MAF that SR20 people commonly use so he had to change to another MAF. 

I know that you can tune for the 370's off of the e-manage as well, I have seen it done in many applications. 

Can you not look at the turbo and see what you need to make it work? I would think you shold be able to piece together what you need if you have done all the work up to this point. You are going to need fittings for the turbo itself, hose to connect those fittings to your coolant supply and return source, and fittings to tee in to the cooling system. Rather than the radiatort hoses most often it is much easier to tee in to the lines that come off the intake manifold. 

atpturbo.com has fittings for the turbo, start there and sort this out.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

wes said:


> Rather than the radiator hoses most often it is much easier to tee in to the lines that come off the intake manifold.


Wes, which lines did you use? I am thinking about removing the two coolant hoses off of my GA16DE throttle valve chamber and using them to cool my turbo. Is this what you did? Do I really _need_ the coolant running through the throttle valve? 

Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Wes, which lines did you use? I am thinking about removing the two coolant hoses off of my GA16DE throttle valve chamber and using them to cool my turbo. Is this what you did? Do I really _need_ the coolant running through the throttle valve?
> 
> Mike


I used the throttle body lines. I disconnected them completely. There is an issue doing this however. Make sure your TB does not have the FICD built in, if it does you will want to TEE in to those lines and not bypass the TB. I bypassed but if I ever want to set timing I have to manually heat up the FICD to lower the idle to set timing.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks very much for the informative reply. I am very close to boosting and appreciate the help.

Mike


----------

